# Leap Year Day



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't remember such a big deal made out of Leap Year day as this year. Yesterday at the senior's meeting, we had that as a theme. Stores are having sales (I assume because it's on Saturday this year when people would more likely be out shopping). To me it's just another day to pay taxes and get older.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

This morning, I wished …..
that I could think of something to do, that I wouldn't have thought alright, acceptable,  or possible, for me to do for 4 years,
but that I _would_ think it _*is*_ good and possible and okay for me to do, today! 
But I couldn't think of something that fit those conditions.

I have to come up with it, before the end of today, or I will have to wait another four years to do it?!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

Kaila said:


> This morning, I wished …..
> that I could think of something to do, that I wouldn't have thought alright, acceptable,  or possible, for me to do for 4 years,
> but that I _would_ think it _*is*_ good and possible and okay for me to do, today!
> But I couldn't think of something that fit those conditions.
> ...


Maybe some random act of kindness?
Make a small donation to a new charity?
Break a dish. That you don't like?


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 29, 2020)

Leap Day/Wasted Day
We have an extra day, given to me and you...
Kicking around the house, not sure of what to do,
Could go shopping if I had a little cash,
Could clean up the basement, toss out all the trash...
Should visit a friend, who isn’t feeling very well,
Might curl up with a book... that sounds actually swell...
I could catch up the things that need attention dear,
But I excel in procrastination that is very clear...
Oh what shall I do when given an extra day?
I’m sure when said and done there’ll be no extra pay...
Might clean out the closet, straighten out that draw,
I have extra time, twenty four hours extra more...
I wanted to accomplish something; wanted to make a change,
Instead I do so little not even the sock drawer did I rearrange...
February twenty ninth, the day they call leap year,
And when that day closed out, I’ve wasted it I fear.
Ronald J. Curell
February 29th 2016


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

ronaldj said:


> Leap Day/Wasted Day
> We have an extra day, given to me and you...
> Kicking around the house, not sure of what to do,
> Could go shopping if I had a little cash,
> ...


Bravo, but you didn't waste it.... you shared your poem with us! Thank you.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 29, 2020)

ronaldj said:


> Leap Day/Wasted Day
> We have an extra day, given to me and you...
> Kicking around the house, not sure of what to do,
> Could go shopping if I had a little cash,
> ...


Take someone to lunch silly. Leap year to ask someone for a date. Or marriage.,...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful poem, @ronaldj


----------

